# [SOLVED]Parę pytań o squid

## Bialy

1) Można zrobić tak by cały ruch z sieci lokalnej szedł przez proxy?

Interesuje mnie sytuacja w której nie musze wpisywać adresu proxy w ustawieniach komputerów lokalnych oraz wykorzystanie proxy od 1 do n'go portu   :Wink: 

2) Jest jakis program, który podaje mi wykorzystanie zasobów przydzielownych dla squid'a?

Tzn. wielkość wykorzystanej przestrzeni dyskowej, ilość odczytów/zapisów.Last edited by Bialy on Tue Sep 25, 2007 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ar_it

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 1) Można zrobić tak by cały ruch z sieci lokalnej szedł przez proxy?
> 
> Interesuje mnie sytuacja w której nie musze wpisywać adresu proxy w ustawieniach komputerów lokalnych oraz wykorzystanie proxy od 1 do n'go portu  

 

popatrz na ta strone

http://www.linuxfan.pl/dyskusje/pcol.2004/01.2004/8875.php3

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 2) Jest jakis program, który podaje mi wykorzystanie zasobów przydzielownych dla squid'a?
> 
> Tzn. wielkość wykorzystanej przestrzeni dyskowej, ilość odczytów/zapisów.

 

tego to nie wiem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bialy

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   1) Można zrobić tak by cały ruch z sieci lokalnej szedł przez proxy?
> 
> Interesuje mnie sytuacja w której nie musze wpisywać adresu proxy w ustawieniach komputerów lokalnych oraz wykorzystanie proxy od 1 do n'go portu   
> 
> popatrz na ta strone
> ...

 

Naprawde ciekawe. Zapomnialem ze tak tez mozna   :Embarassed: 

Tylko ciekawe czy jak zrobie tak:

```
IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 0/0 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:8080
```

Czy to zadziala? Jak widac ruch tcp/udp oraz na byle jakim porcie zostanie przekierowany na proxy (squid to jednak strawi?).

Jutro dzien prob   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bialy

Po pierwsze potrzebny jest znacznik -p tcp

Po drugie nie da rady przeciagnac calego ruchu poprzez squid. Wystepuja problemy przy niektorych aplikacjach.

Moje pytanie odnosnie programu do testowaniu squid jest aktualne.

----------

## timor

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze potrzebny jest znacznik -p tcp
> 
> Po drugie nie da rady przeciagnac calego ruchu poprzez squid. Wystepuja problemy przy niektorych aplikacjach.
> 
> Moje pytanie odnosnie programu do testowaniu squid jest aktualne.

 Według mnie wystarczy przekierować jedynie porty www (80, 8080, 3128) na squida i będzie działać dobrze. Ja miałem na celu zablokowanie w ten sposób możliwości wykorzystywania zewnętrznych serwerów proxy do nadużyć. Przekierowanie całego ruchu nazwał bym oryginalnym pomysłem.... jeśli nie trochę głupim/naiwnym. Bo w jaki sposób chcesz cache'ować dane np. dla połączeń ssh, czy choćby komunikatorów? Przecież to bez sensu. Przypuszczam, że chcesz to zrobić w jakimś konkretnym celu, jeżeli powiesz w jakim może znajdzie się rozwiązanie zastępcze.

Ja do statów korzystam z rrdtool i paru skryptów. U mnie na cache przeznaczona jest cała partycja więc monitorowanie jest proste. Skryptów do generowania statystyk dla squida raczej nie brakuj na sieci.

Możesz też wykorzystać jakiś gotowy system do monitorowania, np. nagios. Jest dość elastyczny i można w nim za pomocą pluginów dorobić monitorowanie prawie wszystkiego  :Wink: 

----------

## keddie

Ad1.

jeżeli robisz prerouting to proponowałbym tylko z portów 80,3128,8080 na squida.

w konfigu squida oczywiście nie zapomnij dopisać:

```
http_port 8080 transparent
```

Ad2.

Tutaj masz całe zestawienie skryptów analizujących pracę squida:

http://netmirror.org/mirror/squid-www/Scripts/

jeśli chodzi o analizę rzeczy bieżących, takich jak pamięć/dysk itp. to najlepiej chyba skorzystać z cachemgr.cgi

----------

## Bialy

Zemergowalem squid-graph i to mi wystarczy.

Tylko znow bede musial zmienic caly skrypt jak z mrtg pod swoje "widzi mi sie".

----------

